
Email encryption for everyone via fsf - johdirr
https://u.fsf.org/zb
======
koolba
This is a really nice write up. The automated recipient for testing is
particularly cool.

The problem with it though is that the average person isn't going to read 10
pages of configuration and warnings to set up an email client. Hell I doubt
the average person who works in tech will even bother with that, let alone
John Q. Public.

Also minor nitpick:

> Before configuring GnuPG though, you'll need the IceDove desktop email
> program installed on your computer. Most GNU/Linux distributions have
> IceDove installed already, though it may be under the alternate name
> "Thunderbird."

That's backwards. Thunderbird is the root name of the software and IceDove is
Debian's debranded / rebranded version of it. Also, I don't think it's
actually installed by default on most desktop Linux systems.

~~~
thrownaway954
Thank you for saying this.

I love the FSF and what it stands for however, I really think they have a huge
communications issue with the average person, heck, most people.

Just looking over the page gave me a headache.

No one is going to go through all those steps to secure email when, to be
perfectly honest, most don't care if their email is secure.

If they want most people to adopt secure email, they should look at how easy
let's encrypt made getting and administrating SSL certs.

------
secfirstmd
Firstly, its great that more people are encouraging email encryption but why
write yet another guide to it with essentially the same content as so many
other similar guides? Considering its FSF, why not spend the time enhancing
and updating existing open source/ creative commons guides?

For example Security in a Box, EFF Surveillance Self Defence and our own
Umbrella App (we would love more community contributions). These are just some
of the 15+ guides to essentially the same thing - using free open source
encryption tools. Can't we all work together? I know some of us are using the
Content as Code standard (on Github) to try and make this easier. There is so
much more we need to address without writing the same stuff.

------
sliken
Wasn't there an EFF or Mozilla project to make e2e encryption as easy as using
signal? Some code was written, I think even a plugin for thunderbird for
testing.

Anyone remember the name?

I think basically it would lookup the recipients email address to see if they
were a user. If not, they would send a invite type message. If they were a
user then it would lookup their public key and encrypt it.

I think it was PGP compatible, basically just some glue to replace the PGP
usablility issues related to key generation, web of trust, etc.

~~~
sliken
Finally found it: [https://pep-project.org/index.html](https://pep-
project.org/index.html)

